# HDMI to Ypbpr Component RGB Converter (Need one w/2 HDMI inputs or more)



## dwayland (Jul 3, 2008)

I need one just like this, but I need (2) HDMI inputs.

FYI:
I have an old school receiver w/no HDMI and an old school projector.
I do NOT need any scaling, just a simple converter. I don NOT want to spend more than $100 on this.

This one would be perfect, BUT only one HDMI input. :-(









Been searching for a bit w/no luck.

Thanks for any assistance!

Update:
I found this one, but can't find it within the US.










Derek


----------



## dane (Aug 30, 2007)

why not put a 2-to-1 HDMI switch ahead of the HDMI-to-Component converter? Wouldn't that be faster, easier, and cheaper?

..dane


----------

